# Love of grow, or love of dank?



## Rosebud (May 9, 2015)

Some of you have been kind enough to share stories with me about how you got interested in gardening.  I want to hear more. I love that grandmas taught grandkids etc.  

Do you grow for the love of dank? I do, but I love the earth too.

I  grew up on a farm, so it is pretty natural that I am close to the soil, but how did you guys start?  I spent a lot of time looking at bugs under cow pies...lol, my mom and i had a bug collection.... it all adds up to where i am now.. 

Hamster Lewis in the middle of a  big metropolis, how did you do decide to grow?
I want everyone's stories if you will humor me or want to share. thanks


----------



## Dman1234 (May 9, 2015)

I started growing because I LOVE WEED. but I now grow because i love weed and I love to grow anything.
As long a I can remember my Dad always was obsessed with growing veggies and flowers, he started me of young. I always loved March because that was when him and I would start our summer plants off from seed indoors. I thank him often for my love of growing and he loves that he passed the passion on to me.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 9, 2015)

.

Growing up (mid-late 70s) I remember radishes, tomato plants and marigolds but not every year and not any as a tween+

I grow because I LOVE WEED !!
And now, I can love to smoke GREAT (if I do say so myself) weed, all the time, EVERY time!
As opposed to the mexi-schwag I smoked for 25 years :doh:

Maybe that's why I'm DWC.
I grow in a "science experiment in a bucket" that I get to put meters and probes in 
and then manipulate the numbers by adding more of this or less of that.

:48:


----------



## Kraven (May 9, 2015)

I was at my uncle billy's and he said lets take a walk on the property, I was nine or ten. He asked me if I wanted to make money over the summer and I said yes. I grew with him outdoors for many years after that till he was killed in a wreck. I first started smoking when I got out of the Marines, it was mainly to help numb some of the PTSD, then later to combat the constant pain of SBD. I continued to grow swag, it was the genetics's I had and I wasn't about to go advertising I grow by getting seeds or posting on mj sites.....so I just lurked and read and lurked and read and finally I found what I considered a home here and began to open up. My last outdoor grow in 2006 I hung 25 bags with 4 plants in them each, we netted about 12 lbs if I remember right, the weight was good but the smoke just was not helping much anymore, ended dumping it all at one time and "getting outa the biz" Thats when I came indoors and decided I was going to grow dank, and I was going to keep it to myself, I just needed the meds at this point, stuff the would really work. I perfected the one plant grow while lurking here and on RIU.....then I started to make friends here and that is pretty much my story Rose....went from and outlaw to and undercover outlaw, but this outlaw has world class genetics.


----------



## zem (May 9, 2015)

when i was a kid i used to plant things like potato onion and such thi gs i would take from the kitchen to the little garden, never harvested anything because there was too little sun where i grew them but i got a feel to what growing a plant is about very early on. then at 18 i had bagseed from very good weed planted 10 in a pot 7 sprouted moved them to the roof and got 4 females that were great. after a few years i began my indoor hydroponic venture and everything went fast from then on


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2015)

I got very sick for a while 9 or 10 years back--vomitting like every 30 or 45 minutes for days on end--and started researching the benifits of cannabis. A friend who was a dabbler steered me to MP and I stayed. Then I began deeper research for a crime novel I'd been looking at doing with prohibition as the antagonist. Next thing I know, I'm buying lights and nutes. That was 2009--I'm pretty much well thanks to my garden, and the book came out at the end of last year. I'm productive again and things are better. Thanks MP.


----------



## kaotik (May 11, 2015)

grew pot before i grew anything else (long before)
 but growing marijuana has made me enjoy general gardening now (though i wish my thumb was a bit greener  )
always have a veggie garden going now. *but i'm not real big on pretty plants, i like the consumables more.

started growing when i was a kid.  wont admit the age to avoid scorn, but should be a much much better gardener by now 

fond comical memories of all my little buddies gathered around the thing in amazement  (it still stands as one of my biggest plants, as i just let it go then. shoot for shorter shrubs now) miracle grow for the win  :rofl:
don't honestly remember where it came from though.


----------



## ston-loc (May 12, 2015)

Initially started cause of the love of herb. Then as it progressed its way cheaper than therapy


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2015)

I LOVE MARY JANE :watchplant:.
I needed a Hobby and something to do........So I figured I could grow my own meds.


I am all self taught my parents are Not green thumbs at all. I am sending my dad a pack of autos so he can try :joint:


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 14, 2015)

my mother neglected me so i was always with my grandma who grew all her own veggies an fruit so i helped her all the time an learned how to garden. i still enjoy growing tomatoes and hot peppers, onions. i had the knowledge an love maryjane so it seems right to grow my own! an it is challenging, an i enjoying being in my garden brings back good memories of Grandma...BtL


----------



## gunsmoke (May 15, 2015)

I grew up in a small city here in indiana but my mom inherited farmland so I was around farming all of my life ( still am)  we never farmed it is leased out. My uncle did operate a farm I loved going there besides corn and soy he grew asparagus cabbage and other. He raised thousands of tukeys every year and grew sunflowers in the field for them to live in the shade then harvest the sunflowers.
  At our house in town- dad had the house built new and they just scraped all the topsoil off to solid clay and nothing would grow.
  I took 2 years of agriculture in school but it wasnt for me a lot of it was about chemicals and I got bored talking about beans and corn. So I switched my major to 4years of food science ( minor was art history) .
  After I married and got a house with dirt I was in hog heaven! Gardening flowers- you name it I love growing actually I love nature. I would hug a tree if one was here right now.
   Growing weed just came in stride- after shop lights 2' above 6' plants eventually It came together. Reading Ed Rosenthals books and hih times helped most.
  I have a reletive south of here was in nam and he was a hardcore oudoor grower and he was the first to turn me on to sinsemilla that really changed things. I never have been big on outdoor growing here I might plant a pack of mango this year for fun. Maybe 1plant behind menards:farm:
    Now besides weed my fascination is with trees eepecially evergreens.
Have you ever seen a korean stone pine? They harvest pine nuts from them and they get up to 180' tall!  Oops a little off subject here.
I am happy today ( yesterday)  my 16 year old cattle dog was playing fetch with me- she has been a little slow but winter weighs her down I think otherwise great health.


----------



## yooper420 (May 15, 2015)

Rose, You`ve heard this one before, cause I`ve told it to ya before. Anyway here goes. My mother was transplanting Peony`s when a small piece fell off. I was 5 or 6 or 7, picked it up and took it to my mom. She said, "that`s too small, it`ll never grow". My little smart behind self thought that I would plant it anyway, which I did way in the back. That white Peony grew and multiplied. At that time the yard was full of flowers and fruit trees. We had an apple, 2 pears, a plum and a peach tree. As a kid I hated having to pick up the fallen fruit everyday, cause when it fell, it was usually soft and smashed on the ground. Remember that one time my uncle was picking apples to sell and fell out of the tree and broke his arm.

PS,
Luv growin` the dank.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 15, 2015)

For the D A N K....   :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2015)

I was so young and stupid,,i was growing under a Black Light. Lol 
The incandescent bulb wasnt working to well eather.:stuff-1125699181_i_


Poor,poor,,wittle plants.


----------



## gunsmoke (May 15, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Rose, You`ve heard this one before, cause I`ve told it to ya before. Anyway here goes. My mother was transplanting Peony`s when a small piece fell off. I was 5 or 6 or 7, picked it up and took it to my mom. She said, "that`s too small, it`ll never grow". My little smart behind self thought that I would plant it anyway, which I did way in the back. That white Peony grew and multiplied. At that time the yard was full of flowers and fruit trees. We had an apple, 2 pears, a plum and a peach tree. As a kid I hated having to pick up the fallen fruit everyday, cause when it fell, it was usually soft and smashed on the ground. Remember that one time my uncle was picking apples to sell and fell out of the tree and broke his arm.



   I love the UP michigan! When my daughter started playing softball summers for 8 years we went up there for 2 weeks or so after ball season- usually 70s by the lake in july aug. Nice awatching her play.
  First we camped at the munising campground then stayed at grand marais frm then on. Beautiful place waterfallsall over the place taquamanon? Falls the pier at grand marais. Did you know that place is haunted? Huge sand dunes no swimming though.
Now I miss it.


----------



## yooper420 (May 15, 2015)

gunsmoke said:


> I love the UP michigan! When my daughter started playing softball summers for 8 years we went up there for 2 weeks or so after ball season- usually 70s by the lake in july aug. Nice awatching her play.
> First we camped at the munising campground then stayed at grand marais frm then on. Beautiful place waterfallsall over the place taquamanon? Falls the pier at grand marais. Did you know that place is haunted? Huge sand dunes no swimming though.
> Now I miss it.


 
We love the UP too. Deer hunted here for 20 some years, before moving here. Live 10 miles north of Manistique, go by the Munising Campground on Lake Superior all the time, really nice place. Area abounds with waterfalls and ghost stories. The stories of the Mafia R & R place at Blaney Park. Wonderful place to retire to.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (May 15, 2015)

When i was a teen, with a basement room, thought it was a little dark. I figured ferns like low light...well not that low. Lol have always enjoyed growing houseplants; its nice to see green in the depths of a norther hemisphere winter, and i love the herb, so why not try to grow it? Thinking back...plus, they really are beautiful plants. Now if i could get my cactus to flower.


----------



## spl1f (May 27, 2015)

i got a bill to pay off,
as i started to garden tho
i changed inside,
once my hands hit soil
it was game over
there's something about
touching the very material
that ya came from, dirt
for me it's both, the dank
and the dirt

spl1f


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2015)

My Grandfather grew large vegetable gardens and every summer I would spend a few weeks with my Grandparents. My Grandfather put me to work gardening and canning. I LOVED IT! I have been gardening since I can remember. I planted vegetable gardens at home as a kid and even grafted our peach tree with nectarine branches, and our nectarine with peach branches. It only seemed natural to me to want to grow cannabis. I am 59 years old and I still garden, just not as much as I used to. ha ha
Gardening was in my blood long before THC was.


----------



## yooper420 (May 29, 2015)

kaotik,
burnin1,
Come on over and check out your old fart brothers and sisters in "Curmudgeonland...Home of the Old Farts Club". Think you`d enjoy the company of us other old farts.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2015)

burnin1 said:


> My Grandfather grew large vegetable gardens and every summer I would spend a few weeks with my Grandparents. My Grandfather put me to work gardening and canning. I LOVED IT! I have been gardening since I can remember. I planted vegetable gardens at home as a kid and even grafted our peach tree with nectarine branches, and our nectarine with peach branches. It only seemed natural to me to want to grow cannabis. I am 59 years old and I still garden, just not as much as I used to. ha ha
> Gardening was in my blood long before THC was.


I spent every summer at my Grand Parents and thats where i learned to garden. I also am 59ys old and i loves my Garden. I use 4x10 raised boxes. Those boxes are the only reason my Veggies and Fruit havent drowned from all the flooding in Dallas. I grew some Pinapple Express in between my Tomatoes couple yrs ago. Awesome smoke. 
Keep up the Green Mojo Gardners.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I had two raised bed boxes like that at my old house. I moved about a year and a half ago into the country. I now only have one raised bed garden. As I get older I continue to downsize. 

If I remembered half of what my grandfather taught me about gardening I would be a master gardener! LOL

I remember he would grow dill, spearmint and marigolds around the garden. He used the dill to can pickles and as a beneficial plant for the gardens. In the 60s as a kid I thought this was kinda weird. I thought then, why not just use pesticides. ha ha


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2015)

i was lucky enough to have known my great grand parents, he farmed and she flower gardened. i started planting weed when i was 14 (40 years ago) and smoked everything till i met a older man in the hood. now i say hood but i lived in the country. he showed me the difference between male and female and when to crop the plants. i have grown gorilla off and on over the years, but have moved to indoor and tending the plants in just the last 3 to 4 years. i grow because i love to grow and feel lost without one as well as i love to smoke what i grow. so the answer is both.


----------



## next (Jul 19, 2015)

My mom was always a gardener, as was both of my grandma's. When I was about 12 years old I stumbled into my grandpa's room full of plants, then when I turned 14 my uncle gave me my first clones. Regretfully I am no longer in touch with my uncle, but I thank him for getting me started. The internet mentored me, and my uncle provided the plants, and my mother allowed me to grow in my room. She even ended up harvesting a batch for me because I was away working.

I grow because I love to grow, nothing makes me feel the way growing does. I enjoy waking up every day to my plants, and I find the smoke so much better when you have to work for it. It will be hard going back to buying weed, if and when the time comes.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

To see new life spring up from a seed you have planted. To nurture that plant to maturity and to reap the harvest... nothing like it.

Whether its bud or tomatoes there is no better way for me to de-stress like gardening.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

The day we moved my mom off the farm, you would find me gathering manure from dad's cows. I used the last bag 3 years ago.. and it has nurtured a lot of plants around my yard. I like to think it is still here in microbes, gosh i am a dork.  I need a miniature Holstein in my yard.

I agree with all of the posts above..


----------



## Kraven (Aug 24, 2015)

Rose i think i told you once i started as a business back in 1984 (Freshman year of HS) , My Uncle taught me OD guerrilla grows, it was better than far off brick weed, then came the Marines and then the wars.....I tried OD a few years after i got back but never seemed to get the results i had gotten before....think i had better genetics back then anyway, found out that some MMJ is good for my small bowel disease, decided to come indoors ...wow close to 15 years ago, (2003) Gosh i was so ghetto back then, when i didn't have a clue what i was doing....anyway got better, got world class genetics and here i am today, my Dank is pretty decent.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

You are a natural farmer Kraven. I am so glad it helps you with everything you have to deal with. Isn't that great.  Aren't we so better of using pot than pharma?

Gorilla grows... I read about um.. can't even imagine doing that.... brave folks.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I attempted some Guerilla grows in my early 20s.
My biggest threat was not the cops.  It was the deer!
They would tear down the chicken wire to get to the weed.
Most of the time just about all of the plants that survived were male. ha ha

I was not satisfied at all with the grows, but is sure was fun doing them!

I look back now on all the crummy grows that I did back then and just laugh at my inexperience and exuberance.  

It was the 70s and an ounce of local ragweed would run 10 dollars and an ounce of seedless would cost 15 dollars.  We didn't have any brick weed available but we could buy Columbian gold and Thai sticks.

I didn't really need to grow but I could not resist trying!  lol


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

At first it was the dank then a few years later it was both and has been ever since , Mabey even leaning toward the grow at this stage


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Rose, you said you wanted to here from everyone so here's my story a little late.
Always had a garden, came from my dad and grandad, all city farmers, small plots with lots of great things.
I started growing pot about 3yrs ago just for the fun of it and it has taken hold of me big time.  Still a novice but getting better with every grow. Taking a few months off and just tripping along with good old MP and whatever i have to smoke.
Just wanted to also say thank you for checking out my Blue Dream bud pic, I cut it right after you said it looked ready and boy I am I a happy camper.  Got most of it stashed away but took a nice amount south to keep me happy Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

